# Avast on Tablet?



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I got a tablet for Christmas (not the one I researched) and wondering if I need virus protection on a tablet? Not sure how to handle it, so suggestions needed?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

What is the OS?

I have an Android tablet with no AV and it's been fine... If you have windows, then I'd get AVG...


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

RCS Pro 10 edition. !6GB memory, 1.5 GHzQuad core processor Androd 4.4KitKat.
I dont have any idea what I told you-copied the box!! I'm guessing since its Android, then I dont need virus protection? Thank you in advance


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

It's an android tablet.. I just double checked my tablet, and I did install AVG on it when I got it... I was thinking I wasn't using one... Anyway, Avast doesn't make a droid app thatI know of.. .


----------



## woodwind77 (Sep 18, 2014)

http://www.avast.com/en-us/mobile


----------

